# Brake Fast type bowls....



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I am kind of curious if these types of bowls actually reduce the occurrence/risk of bloat in dogs? Mine scarfs food and he is a bit slower eating from this special bowl but is it really helping him? Its made from plastic which I believe it melamine which I am not to fond of and dont want to keep feeding him from it unless it really is beneficial

This is the same type of bowl I have just walls come in from the outside going in Welcome to brake-fast.net!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I am not too fond of plastic bowls either. I find adding water to kibble makes Molly eat slower, but I usually feed her out of a Kong Wobbler. I think I would try the muffin pan method before using a plastic bowl.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

We just put a couple of Kong toys in their large metal bowls. It slows them down a bit. 
You could also divide their food into thrids or fourths and give some every five minutes or so.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I have a small Corningware dish that fits perfectly in the middle of Bentley's food bowl. I'm not sure that it slowed him down though, we don't call him Hoover for nothing


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I tried putting objects inside his bowl but he picks the object (eat slow ball, kong, huge rock etc) and puts it on the floor then devours his kibble. I soak his kibble for half hour before feeding as well. 

So maybe I should stop using the plastic bowl and just go back to a regular metal bowl?


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

A1Malinois said:


> I tried putting objects inside his bowl but he picks the object (eat slow ball, kong, huge rock etc) and puts it on the floor then devours his kibble. I soak his kibble for half hour before feeding as well.
> 
> So maybe I should stop using the plastic bowl and just go back to a regular metal bowl?


He sounds too smart for his own good! LOL


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Bentleysmom said:


> He sounds too smart for his own good! LOL


Hes a very smart dog haha. When I was feeding raw he would use his nose to prop open the freezer door, jump up and bring out whatever meat he found. I since locked the freezer door. Came home one to many times to 3 sometimes 4lbs of meat gone. He can also flip the latch on our back gate open as well so thats locked as well. 

Sometimes, he amazes me haha


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I use the metal bowls. Get the largest size and then it won't be so full and hopefully that will also help to slow him down a bit as well.


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

I use metal bowls and would only use metal. A rep with one of the bowl companies told me once that plastic is more than exposure to melamine and scoots easily. The fats from food and the minerals from water break the plastics down and as we all know become bateria hiding grounds. What you may not know is that dogs often irritate or even wound their mouths and noses on the plastic once it becomes rough. It is like sand paper and can rub the black (or liver) off their nose and leave an irritated "snow nose" behind. I put a rock in the dishwasher and used it in the bottom of the bowl until I heard that a dog could get aggressive while eating and chip or break a tooth. I then went to the tennis ball in the food bowl and I didn't have to do anything after 6 months. I like the idea of the Kong for feeding. I only use it for treating now.


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

BajaOklahoma said:


> You could also divide their food into thrids or fourths and give some every five minutes or so.


That is a new idea. I like it!


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Okay I went through my house and found two other bowls. The far left one is the current plastic bowl. The middle one is a Medium/large size dog bowl and the far right one is massive and its meant for a Great Dane..possibly a horse. Should I use the far right one instead of the plastic one then?


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't know about bloat... but I just bought one of these for our connie.... and it has slowed her down (3 days so far) I put kibble or raw in it and it does take her longer to eat.... thats all i know, they do make the brake fast bowls in metal... and a larger bowl... well that has never slowed any of mine down


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

A1Malinois said:


> Okay I went through my house and found two other bowls. The far left one is the current plastic bowl. The middle one is a Medium/large size dog bowl and the far right one is massive and its meant for a Great Dane..possibly a horse. Should I use the far right one instead of the plastic one then?


 
IMO, since you already have it, it surely couldn't hurt to try it. May or may not fix the fast eating, but what do you have to lose in trying?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I have been using the brake-fast bowl with MacKenzie for 3 years. Has slowed her down tremendously. I have found if I put her food scattered flat or in a bigger bowl, it just encourages her to race to eat her food.

The brake-fast bowl still looks brand new, no rough edges at all.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I have found using a bundt cake pan slows my inhaler down!


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I have been using this brake fast type bowl for 6 months now. I have learned its made from melamine and I dont know how comfortable I feel using it now. Its starting to wear down (the colouring) and im worried about it chipping and flaking off. So I think I will go back to the metal bowl until I can find a metal brake fast type bowl...

The bunt tin is a clever idea I will look into that one as well


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I feed mostly via training: ie. hiding kibble throughout the house to engage that nose. In summer I throw cup fulls into the grass outside.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

I have used a muffin tin in the past. Just spread the food over the cups.

Soaking kibble has not been found to reduce bloat, in fact there is some thoughts it can increase the risk.

Anything to slow a dog down is a good idea, including leaving the kibble dry.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

WasChampionFan said:


> I have used a muffin tin in the past. Just spread the food over the cups.
> 
> Soaking kibble has not been found to reduce bloat, in fact there is some thoughts it can increase the risk.
> 
> Anything to slow a dog down is a good idea, including leaving the kibble dry.


I like the muffin tin idea. Does it matter if the muffin tin has a dark grey/black finish? I find soaking kibble slows him down a tad bit when eating and he chokes less when the kibble is floating in a bit of water. Last year he inhaled his kibble dry and choked on a piece scare the sh*t out of me.

This is what mine looks like I think its a non stick coating http://www.target.com/p/chefmate-muffin-pan-12-cup/-/A-11010245


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

When I fed kibble, I used a 12 cup muffin tin. I found it to work better than the dog bowl varieties, plus it is cheaper, and can be used for other things when you are done using it as a dog dish.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I would definitely NEVER use a Teflon coated muffin pan. All my muffin tins are Teflon coated.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

jackie_hubert said:


> I would definitely NEVER use a Teflon coated muffin pan. All my muffin tins are Teflon coated.


I used one tonight to see if it would slow him down any. When I am out this week shopping I can grab a regular one that is not coated.


----------

